# Want to travel on vacations where where can i keep my pet cat



## kashT (8 mo ago)

Hi,

i am traveling in july from UAE to my home country. were i can keep my PET cat with minimal expenses.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Are you looking to keep your cat in the UAE or in your home country? I think you might have better luck if you posted this query in the forum of whichever country you are looking for cat kenneling services.


----------



## kashT (8 mo ago)

Bevdeforges said:


> Are you looking to keep your cat in the UAE or in your home country? I think you might have better luck if you posted this query in the forum of whichever country you are looking for cat kenneling services.


I want to keep in UAE. in my home country there is no issue.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

OK, I will move this thread over to the UAE section. Someone should be able to help you there.


----------

